# An absolute classic! Humph and the gang.



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Repeated on radio 4 tonight an absolute classic of "clue" from 1999. It really is worth spending half an hour listening too. Beware though it has some of the crudest humour you could imagine but somehow the gent and jazz genius Humphrey Lyttelton gets away with it. Saw him twice live, once in the Brecon Jazz Festival and once in intimate cabaret, magic!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qnwb/episodes/player

Dick


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven´t got the hump I have the radio and its sooo funny. Jack Dee, Barry Cryer and Sandi Toksvig are joined by Miles Jupp and Richard Osman. Also very funny 

Was Humphrey littleton on a TV version when it was some big anniversary of the program?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I haven´t got the hump I have the radio and its sooo funny. Jack Dee, Barry Cryer and Sandi Toksvig are joined by Miles Jupp and Richard Osman. Also very funny
> 
> Was Humphrey littleton on a TV version when it was some big anniversary of the program?


No Jan, Humphry Littleton (a great Jazz band leader) was the original host of the show and presented it for 35 years from 1972 to 2007. I think the originals are even funnier than the current ones. Give the one in my link (from 1999) a spin.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> No Jan, Humphry Littleton (a great Jazz band leader) was the original host of the show and presented it for 35 years from 1972 to 2007. I think the originals are even funnier than the current ones. Give the one in my link (from 1999) a spin.


Yes I have just listened to the correct one Dick, very naughty without stretching the imagination.>

There were 2, Humph was the second one. I have also found his Last one which was the one I was talking about I´m spending the night without a clue.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear me I´ve got face ache 1 1/2 hours of laughter, with my headphones on for the first two radio shows while doing other things, but watching the antics on the TV show. 

I saw Humphrey Littleton and his band when I was a teenager, my brother and his pals used to take me to see and dance to lots of the big bands in that era, a life time ago.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Humph, 10th Viscount Cobham, styled himself as a Purveyor of Blue Chip Filth. He made the 9th Earl of Emsworth a pale second best as Earls go, and sadly these two have done.

Edit: In the next post Jan will, quite correctly, point out that I have posted the wrong link. I haven't deleted this one because if I did Jan's post would seem bereft of context.

Please disregard this link https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/p...s-over-withdrawal-agreement-fine-print/04/08/

Better still, my memory was that Hump was the 10th Earl of Cobham and that too is incorrect. Just three more and I will have achieved a full house.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Humph, 10th Viscount Cobham, styled himself as a Purveyor of Blue Chip Filth. He made the 9th Earl of Emsworth a pale second best as Earls go, and sadly these two have done.
> 
> https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/p...s-over-withdrawal-agreement-fine-print/04/08/


Thats Ian Duncam Smiff Alan.

heres another with Humph.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had a fantastic evening all on my own laughing as I haven´t laughed for a long time, Thanks Dick, if I hadn't have spottedd the heading tonight I might never have bothered to listen to that radio program again.

Tomorrow I will look at this, an hour about Humphs life. I loved the big bands and I saw a few.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had another very nice evening, not laughing this time, but hearing about Humphs life, it was very interesting. 

After that came his last performance with his band in 2007 a real entertainer, who would think anyone could make "Daisy dopes and Dosy dopes sound good.


According to Barry Crier, Humph never gave his show business friends his phone number, kept his private life private.


----------

